# WTB Big commercial type apple peeler



## MattC (Jun 17, 2010)

I am very interested in buying either a Goodell Bonanza or a Rival No. 296. These are the great big hand crank units that weigh 30 pounds or so and core and peel the apple. If you have one you'd like to sell, please PM me. 

I already have several of the Reading 98 turntable type peelers, but am really interested in the units I mentioned above. 

Thanks

Matt


----------

